# The yellow tree



## rob91 (Nov 11, 2007)

Tell me what you think.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 11, 2007)

um............ really?


----------



## Alpha (Nov 11, 2007)

great, but it could have used a little more cowbell.


----------



## rob91 (Nov 12, 2007)

That's erroneous. Every photo, hell everything, could use more cowbell. Why even mention it?


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

I think you should smash your camera.


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 12, 2007)

What style are you trying to imitate? It might be helpful to mention that, so someone could point you in the right direction.


----------



## rob91 (Nov 12, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> What style are you trying to imitate? It might be helpful to mention that, so someone could point you in the right direction.



None that I'm aware of.


----------



## rob91 (Nov 12, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> I think you should smash your camera.



So long as you volunteer your face, I'm game.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

edit nvm


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 12, 2007)

rob91 said:


> None that I'm aware of.


Or just something you saw? So we could tell you why it work for that image and not the same way for yours?

Oh, if it helps, you can always print out her avatar in severely pixelated form, and go on to mutilate it in every way possible. It's efficient anger management.


----------



## Beauy (Nov 12, 2007)

sorry . its ****e .. nothin more to say .. in MY OPINION .. after all thats what you asked for ..


----------



## Heck (Nov 12, 2007)

Another thread bites the dust. 

I don't like it by the way, it just a out of focus pic.


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 12, 2007)

Heck said:


> Another thread bites the dust.



Did you say that with intention of quoting Queen, I love that song.


----------



## rob91 (Nov 12, 2007)

The Phototron said:


> Or just something you saw? So we could tell you why it work for that image and not the same way for yours?



Your mind already seems to be quite made up on the "crappiness" of my picture, I doubt - reference point or not - that you could offer any useful criticism on it.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Okay rob91. What do you like about your photo?


----------



## rob91 (Nov 12, 2007)

ilyfel said:


> Okay rob91. What do you like about your photo?


 I'm not going to give you any explanation.


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 12, 2007)

Well spot on Rob, yes my mind is quite made up with an &quot;opinion.&quot that don't find the picture pleasing; Now would you like to enlighten that mere &quot;opinion.&quot;   Or do you just enjoy been a drama queen?


----------



## rob91 (Nov 12, 2007)

You want me to enlighten you? I don't think there's enough time in the day. The fact is you've already formed your opinion and there's not much I can do to change it.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Are you talking about me or him?

If me I just like good clean fun.

I mean, What style is he looking for? What did he want out of this pic? What does he like about it? what don't he like about it? Whats the point of it? is there a story behind it.


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 12, 2007)

rob91 said:


> You want me to enlighten you? I don't think there's enough time in the day. The fact is you've already formed your opinion and there's not much I can do to change it.


Opinion is no where as firm as belief, it changes quite quickly given the right circumstance.

But you are right, I don't like the picture because I derive no pleasant feeling from it. And you can't change that. But you can still convince me to believe that it's reasonable for approaching it the way you did given what you are going for.


----------



## lostprophet (Nov 12, 2007)

I think its out of focus.

but anyway why post a photo and ask for comments but when someone asks you to comment your reply is always along the lines of  "I'm saying nothing"

So why post??

and if the rude replies continue I will just delete the thread


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 12, 2007)

No-no-no-no-nooo! Don't delete the thread. 
This is Rob91's fourth blooper-as-art thread and it needs to live. And while we're at it, check out my_thread , please. I expect to soon gather as many replies as Rob91 usually gathers with his posts. Please!


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

I take back my comment. I'm sorry.


----------



## ShaCow (Nov 12, 2007)

erm...


----------



## The Phototron (Nov 12, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> No-no-no-no-nooo! Don't delete the thread.
> This is Rob91's fourth blooper-as-art thread and it needs to live. And while we're at it, check out my_thread , please. I expect to soon gather as many replies as Rob91 usually gathers with his posts. Please!


You can never master Rob's unique formula.

Edit: Dammit, I can't resist the hypocritical comment mainly because I'm not sure if Rob's been a huge jackass or just sincere about his work.


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

Yeah and lafoto you said "what do you like?" he said "what do you think?"


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 12, 2007)

Ah. That is probably why my thread is still sinking with only your reply so far, Fel ... and here I was hoping that FOR ONCE I'd get a whole lot of replies! I must be doing something wrong. Seriously so... :cry:


----------



## ilyfel (Nov 12, 2007)

LOL you're funny. Shhhh go back and edit. Maybe I'm the only one that saw  lol

 I posted what I liked sense that's what you asked.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 12, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Ah. That is probably why my thread is still sinking with only your reply so far, Fel ... and here I was hoping that FOR ONCE I'd get a whole lot of replies! I must be doing something wrong. Seriously so... :cry:



Apparently your photos are bad, but not quite bad enough...they're in TPF purgatory.

Just kidding.


----------



## Hill202 (Nov 12, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Ah. That is probably why my thread is still sinking with only your reply so far, Fel ... and here I was hoping that FOR ONCE I'd get a whole lot of replies! I must be doing something wrong. Seriously so... :cry:


 
You're too nice to pick on. I think others ask for it and possibly thrive on it


----------



## NateS (Nov 12, 2007)

I'm going to be the first to defend rob in a sense.  

Rob, I think that you're not completely off with this picture.  It definately has the ability to be a good photo.  IN my opinion all you really need to work on is the focus and a new composition.  Get those to things right and this picture will be spot on.


----------



## rob91 (Nov 12, 2007)

lostprophet said:


> I think its out of focus.
> 
> but anyway why post a photo and ask for comments but when someone asks you to comment your reply is always along the lines of  "I'm saying nothing"
> 
> ...



How is this difficult to figure out? I didn't start this thread to explain my picture to all of you, I started it to ask for your comments.

If you have rules about being courteous around here you should probably explain them to the other posters before me.


----------



## NateS (Nov 12, 2007)

rob91 said:


> How is this difficult to figure out? I didn't start this thread to explain my picture to all of you, I started it to ask for your comments.
> 
> If you have rules about being courteous around here you should probably explain them to the other posters before me.




If that's the case, then I'm confused as to why you have more than 1 post in this thread.  According to the above post, you should only have the original post and then everybody's comments.


----------



## Jaymz77 (Nov 12, 2007)

Rob91, you are a true arteeeest or just like to stir the pot. 

But my opinion, I prefer to see something in focus.


----------



## rob91 (Nov 12, 2007)

NateS said:


> If that's the case, then I'm confused as to why you have more than 1 post in this thread.  According to the above post, you should only have the original post and then everybody's comments.



Why are you confused? I was responding to some comments on my photo...different than explaining it.


----------



## Heck (Nov 12, 2007)

Maybe he is the Tony Clifton of photography? That would be a trip!


----------



## plentygood (Nov 12, 2007)

I don't like it.  I can see this when I check the mail on a rainy day, not to mention it's out of focus.  One of the beauties about many trees is the detail and this is just blurry blobs of color.


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 12, 2007)

well, it is quite easy to do this to every photo I have ever taken... but it would only work on a handful.

It does not work on this one for me at all on this one. it does not create any other emotion but "ugh, out of focus" .. it looks a bit like taken through a wet windscreen of a car as well.


----------



## kundalini (Nov 12, 2007)

I know I'm overdue for my next eye exam, but geez.

"ugh, out of focus" was spot on for this photo.  :thumbdown:

However, if the point was to get multple replies?   :thumbup:


----------



## rob91 (Nov 12, 2007)

plentygood said:


> I don't like it.  I can see this when I check the mail on a rainy day, not to mention it's out of focus.  One of the beauties about many trees is the detail and this is just blurry blobs of color.



What's wrong with blurry blobs of color?


----------



## Deadeye008 (Nov 12, 2007)

Nice bokeh!


----------



## rob91 (Nov 12, 2007)

Deadeye008 said:


> Nice bokeh!



I'm not sure how to take that.


----------



## Harmony (Nov 12, 2007)

research the word 'bokeh'.


----------



## rob91 (Nov 12, 2007)

I know what it means, I would just be so surprised to receive a compliment.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 12, 2007)

If "bokeh" is a known word, would "sarcasm" also be another known one then?

Rob, your photos do not stand on their own. Sorry.
You may be playing with creating something ABSTRACT, with working with the colours and their patterns more than "naturalism" (which happens to be the essence of photography), and you might believe you are on the fast track towards art by simply NOT focusing, but - sorry - it does not work. Certainly not with this photo. If only the colours were STRONG, but they aren't. If the patterns were PATTERNS, but we can see too well this is a river, bank, trees, sky in the left upper corner (washed out grey). 

This is only just a totally out-of-focus snap which makes most of us wish we could get hold of our glasses at last.


----------



## firemedic0135 (Nov 13, 2007)

Is that Bigfoot?:lmao::lmao:

Nah just kidding
I dont perticularly care for it as it just looks out of focus to me ,but if you like it then who else cares? Get a print and hang it!!


----------



## Steel26 (Nov 16, 2007)

man this is beautiful.  I think that the reflectiveness off the road is really what makes it for me.


----------



## ambriz001 (Nov 16, 2007)

This thread is a joke right?


----------



## Alex_B (Nov 16, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> If "bokeh" is a known word, would "sarcasm" also be another known one then?
> 
> Rob, your photos do not stand on their own. Sorry.
> You may be playing with creating something ABSTRACT, with working with the colours and their patterns more than "naturalism" (which happens to be the essence of photography), and you might believe you are on the fast track towards art by simply NOT focusing, but - sorry - it does not work. Certainly not with this photo. If only the colours were STRONG, but they aren't. If the patterns were PATTERNS, but we can see too well this is a river, bank, trees, sky in the left upper corner (washed out grey).
> ...



this was so far the most qualified post in any of rob's OOF threads!


----------



## Darton (Nov 16, 2007)

A wise man once told me this "It's art, you can't mess it up. No one has to understand it but you. Who really understands life except for it's creator?" Makes sense to me. If I take a shot and it speaks to me, I could care less what Suzie Freebush on the internet wants to tell me about it. She should be grateful that I chose to share it with her. (didn't really mean to rant, it just happens sometimes.)


----------



## Darton (Nov 16, 2007)

It does kinda hurt my eyes to look at it. Which could be the art in it. Maybe you could call it "Hurt"


----------



## rob91 (Nov 16, 2007)

Darton said:


> A wise man once told me this "It's art, you can't mess it up. No one has to understand it but you. Who really understands life except for it's creator?" Makes sense to me. If I take a shot and it speaks to me, I could care less what Suzie Freebush on the internet wants to tell me about it. She should be grateful that I chose to share it with her. (didn't really mean to rant, it just happens sometimes.)



Such a reasonable statement...I don't know if the boards can handle it...


----------

